# Few pics of the equipment



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

Bring on the snow!!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

do you just use your skids? no salters or plows on the fords?


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

EGLC;930042 said:


> do you just use your skids? no salters or plows on the fords?


Skids and a bunch of pick up trucks.. Have a few salt spreaders to here is my newest one


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice equipment....Do you have any snowblowers for the BobCats


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

TommyMac;930056 said:


> Nice equipment....Do you have any snowblowers for the BobCats


For some reason i never got into the snowblower thing for the bobcats. I guess its because I'm always plowing big areas and they always want the snow pushed in certain places so i dont know i never had the use for one i guess


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice equipment. Lets get some truck pics.


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Very Nice! You have some nice equipment!

How is it to load the skid steer onto the slide back? Do you winch it up there with the machine in neutral?

- Dan


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice equipment.
how do you like the flat bed for moving equipment?


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

GMCHD plower;930069 said:


> Very nice equipment. Lets get some truck pics.


Few more pics..


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

Dan85;930071 said:


> Very Nice! You have some nice equipment!
> 
> How is it to load the skid steer onto the slide back? Do you winch it up there with the machine in neutral?
> 
> - Dan


Dan all i do is drive the machine up on the flat bed and then put the chains and winch. Very easy to load and unload


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

Supper Grassy;930074 said:


> Nice equipment.
> how do you like the flat bed for moving equipment?


Couldnt live with out it lol. Trailers are a pain by me everything is so dam tight


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

nice line up I like the idea of your own flatbed


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

mrsops;930083 said:


> Dan all i do is drive the machine up on the flat bed and then put the chains and winch. Very easy to load and unload


You can't beat that, I wasn't sure if it would be too much of an angle to simply drive up and park. We have a switch 'n go setup on our 550, makes moving the smaller stuff a breeze but we still have to trailer the larger stuff.

Are you guys closer to the NY metro area? Did you see a lot of snow from that last storm?

- Dan


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Very impressive equipment fleet! :salute: Those Bobcats look brand new.


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

Very nice Set-up! 
What made you think of buying a flatbed to move around all your equipment!?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice looking fleet. What area do you service?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

NICE looking stuff!!! I am jealous (even tho i dont care for Fords)...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice looking equipment.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice stuff. I like the idea of the rollback setup


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice fleet...I like the bobcats!


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

Dan85;930115 said:


> You can't beat that, I wasn't sure if it would be too much of an angle to simply drive up and park. We have a switch 'n go setup on our 550, makes moving the smaller stuff a breeze but we still have to trailer the larger stuff.
> 
> Are you guys closer to the NY metro area? Did you see a lot of snow from that last storm?
> 
> - Dan


We got 12-13 inches from the last storm. Where in staten island


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

Quality SR;930178 said:


> Nice looking fleet. What area do you service?


Mainly staten island, but we do go into brooklyn, queens, Manhattan, and sometimes new jersey


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

mrsops;930322 said:


> Mainly staten island, but we do go into brooklyn, queens, Manhattan, and sometimes new jersey


Where in SI? I know alot of people from there. I am actually picking up my friend in SI next weekend for the Jet game.


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

Very nice I lm loving those bobcats. Like the flatbed also for use of trailering


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Great looking fleet. Love the action pics. You should try and get some pics of those skids pushing snow. Have a great season, and good luck to you.


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Use the S70 for snow removal as well?


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

sidthss;930384 said:


> Use the S70 for snow removal as well?


Yes i did, that machine is bulletproof


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

mrsops 
i always get happy when i see you post. It means pics of clean trucks and even cleaner bobcats.:salute:
Allen


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

very nice looking equipment! nice to see someone keeping their nice stuff nice!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

the bobcat dealer must really like you.

do you do all your own inhouse maintenance?


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

MIDTOWNPC;932507 said:


> the bobcat dealer must really like you.
> 
> do you do all your own inhouse maintenance?


They better love me lol.. yes i do all my maintenance


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

nice stuff


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

I keep my salt stored away in a container so we dont have to worry about it frezzing up.. Heres a shot loading the spreader


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow, you have really nice stuff. Everything looks well maintained. I love the Fords too!


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

SuperdutyShane;941155 said:


> Wow, you have really nice stuff. Everything looks well maintained. I love the Fords too!


Thank you shane


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

threeleaf;930443 said:


> mrsops
> i always get happy when i see you post. It means pics of clean trucks and even cleaner bobcats.:salute:
> Allen


Amen to that!


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

bossman22;941203 said:


> Amen to that!


How do you like your s205??


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Great pics, and really like all the Bobcats...Do you run any pushers, or just blades? I'm sure that S330 has no problems at all pushing snow!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

nice looking fleet


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

snocrete;941429 said:


> Great pics, and really like all the Bobcats...Do you run any pushers, or just blades? I'm sure that S330 has no problems at all pushing snow!


I run all blades.. If we get alot of snow i will then put the big snow buckets on..


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, thats one serious setup.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

On the Ford with the dump body, is that a door on the passengers side in the dump bed? Whats its purpose?


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

SuperdutyShane;941897 said:


> On the Ford with the dump body, is that a door on the passengers side in the dump bed? Whats its purpose?


I put that door there so the truck wasnt just limted to carrying material it can carry pallets, trees, plants, and buckets


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

mrsops;941980 said:


> I put that door there so the truck wasnt just limted to carrying material it can carry pallets, trees, plants, and buckets


I like it.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

love the look of the white bobcats. That s70 is a slick little machine and i'm jealous of the s330.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

mrsops;941980 said:


> I put that door there so the truck wasnt just limted to carrying material it can carry pallets, trees, plants, and buckets


yep! thats being the standard on newer dump trucks around here atleast....really makes the truck a lot more versatile....where did you get the aluminum bodies built? was it transtar?


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

EGLC;942688 said:


> yep! thats being the standard on newer dump trucks around here atleast....really makes the truck a lot more versatile....where did you get the aluminum bodies built? was it transtar?


Yes transtar built the bed.. They did a very nice job


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

mrsops;942695 said:


> Yes transtar built the bed.. They did a very nice job


yeah they've gotta be the BEST bed builder in the tri-state area! Few trucks around here with their bodies.....my buddy has 4 trucks with their bodies but he went with steel to save some $


----------



## dmaxplowguy66 (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice looking setup! Hows those bobcats working for you? I run a new holland and a cat but was thinking about looking into new bobcat! any electrical problems or anything?

thanks nick


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

dmaxplowguy66;942714 said:


> Nice looking setup! Hows those bobcats working for you? I run a new holland and a cat but was thinking about looking into new bobcat! any electrical problems or anything?
> 
> thanks nick


We been buying bobcats for 27 years over here.. I havent had any electrical problems with them at all.


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

EGLC;942709 said:


> yeah they've gotta be the BEST bed builder in the tri-state area! Few trucks around here with their bodies.....my buddy has 4 trucks with their bodies but he went with steel to save some $


Did he use them for steel to?


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

mrsops;941208 said:


> How do you like your s205??


I love it I was going to get the s185? If thats the step down but the dealer gave me the s205 for the same price. I dont know if I could live without it. The only bad thing is you have to load it and unload it and chain it and unchain it every time. The time adds up.


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

bossman22;942791 said:


> I love it I was going to get the s185? If thats the step down but the dealer gave me the s205 for the same price. I dont know if I could live without it. The only bad thing is you have to load it and unload it and chain it and unchain it every time. The time adds up.


Yes the s185 is a step down.. Bossman if you dont mind me asking what did you pay for the 205


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

I believe $32,500 with bucket, forks, and the 6 point blade. How do you like the 2 speed?


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

bossman22;943081 said:


> I believe $32,500 with bucket, forks, and the 6 point blade. How do you like the 2 speed?


Thats a good price. I only have 2 speed on my s330 and its awesome


----------



## loaderplower93 (Dec 5, 2007)

How big is your yard/shop? That seems like a nice big setup you have, gotta love the bobcat and ford combo!


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

loaderplower93;943212 said:


> How big is your yard/shop? That seems like a nice big setup you have, gotta love the bobcat and ford combo!


I have about an acre.. My shop now thats standing is about 1000 sq ft.. But im acually building another one right behind it real soon thats gonna be about 1200 sq ft


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

mrsops;943090 said:


> Thats a good price. I only have 2 speed on my s330 and its awesome


Ya thats really the only reason we bought it. I would of never bought one new but he came and talked to me one day and we immediatly fell in love with it. All the different attachments are amazing we rent alot all the time. Do you have any track machines? If so how do they do plowing? Were looking at buying one this next season for landscaping but it will be CAT. I'm a die hard Cat fan so we will see how those two compare!


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

bossman22;943329 said:


> Ya thats really the only reason we bought it. I would of never bought one new but he came and talked to me one day and we immediatly fell in love with it. All the different attachments are amazing we rent alot all the time. Do you have any track machines? If so how do they do plowing? Were looking at buying one this next season for landscaping but it will be CAT. I'm a die hard Cat fan so we will see how those two compare!


Yes i have a bobcat t190.. To tell you the truth i dont plow with it because it stays in my shop and loads the salt spreders all night.. Very rare that i take it out. I did once last year and it seemed to do ok


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

mrsops;943353 said:


> Yes i have a bobcat t190.. To tell you the truth i dont plow with it because it stays in my shop and loads the salt spreders all night.. Very rare that i take it out. I did once last year and it seemed to do ok


Ya our local rental yard has the same exact skid that I want to buy so I may talk them into renting it to me just to play around with. Thanks alot for all the feedback! Best of luck to you!


----------



## dmaxplowguy66 (Dec 10, 2009)

mrsops;942729 said:


> We been buying bobcats for 27 years over here.. I havent had any electrical problems with them at all.


Thats good to hear ! I was just wondering I know a lot of the older ones run real good just havent heard much about the newer ones! Ill have to look in to them then! Thanks


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

Its been 55 plus here the last 2 days all the snow is pretty much gone, so i waxed and compounded my balls off on my trucks. They took a beating from all the crap weather we had. I even had my paint guy come in and touch up the name on the doors.

Thinking about taking the stickers off my hook lift truck and have him paint it up nice what do you guys think? I hate stickers paint looks so much nicer


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Very nice stuff you have there.
What I really like is that rack you have there in the back for all the buckets when they are not in use. I want something like that for plows and spreaders.


----------



## A.Landscaping (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice looking stuff I like the flatbed.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

wow-- very impressive


----------



## powerstroke08 (Mar 7, 2010)

you have really nice stuff i hope to be at that point someday


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I was just paging through the Bobcat "Worksaver" and thought one of the trucks/names looked familiar for some reason! Congrats on the write-up. 





BTW, you should be more careful with stating your age/years in biz in there, you're really dating yourself. :laughing:


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

jomama45;1046349 said:


> I was just paging through the Bobcat "Worksaver" and thought one of the trucks/names looked familiar for some reason! Congrats on the write-up.
> 
> BTW, you should be more careful with stating your age/years in biz in there, you're really dating yourself. :laughing:


Thanks jomama!!!


----------

